# Newbie on information overload looking for recommendations



## Nuttz4Sports (Aug 15, 2015)

Ok..first let me say that I am new to the site and new to the projection world. I have been a longtime LED TV watcher and am finally making the jump over. Second, I have read through many posts on this site and reviews all over the web, but still can't seem to find a complete article that will help newbies like me on entire systems. Finally, I am not sure if this should be posted on the Projector forum or Screen forum since I will be asking about both. Ok, so here it goes.

We have a new home being built with a media room in it.
1. Media room is 20 feet long, 14 feet wide, with 9 foot ceilings and no windows what so ever. Walls will be painted chocolate brown, have all of the sound barrier treatments done, and the floor will be carpeted.
2. Anticipate 1st row of theater seating to be about 13-14 feet from screen and 2nd row to be about 16-17 feet from screen. Please feel free to let me know if this may be too far or too close.
3. Again, no windows, only lights on the sconces on the wall, which will be on dimmers, and LED lights on the theater seats that can be turned on and off (provided I choose to add the LED lights)
4. We watch mostly movies, TV shows, and sports. Typically with the lights off. Anticipate only having the lights on occassionaly if we are having a party and the TV is on for sports. 
5. After all of the data I have read on projectors, I am leaning towards an epson 5030UB, but have not purchased anything yet. Also thinking about the Sony HW 40ES


So here is the deal. The local theater shop doing the wiring for the media room and house is pushing me towards the Epson 6030 or at the very least the 4030 and a SI Screen. They also said a screen of 110" would be the right size for my room

Currently, the 5030 has a rebate for an additional bulb and offers 3D glasses as well. So the 6030 has a mounting bracket and 1 more year on the warranty, but is about $1,200 more. Is the 6030 really worth that much additional money.

As for the screen, I do like the SI series 5 pure white screen, but they are not cheap screens at over $2,400. 

I'm looking at a max budget of $5,000 for the projector and screen, but probably would prefer to keep it at about $4,000-$4,500. With this budget, my room type, and watching habits, what would be the recommendations for a projector and screen combo.

If you are all curious about what else would go in the room, I am a yamaha receiver guy, so I will probably spring for the new Aventage 2050 or 3050, I also currently own Klipsh Reference speakers, with towers for the front and bookshelves for the surround, and I have been know to also use a rear center, but probably won't in this setup. I'll have a Smart 3D Blu Ray player that will allow me to connect to my home network and netflix to watch anything we want to see. If I decide to use the Klipsch speakers for the family room setup, then I will be looking at new speakers (unknown what they will be at this time)

Sorry for the long post, but your recommendations are greatly appreciated.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

The Epson or Somy would be good projectors. Are you looking at 16x9 screens, or 2.4:1 screens?

In my room my front row is 11.5' from a 115" 16x9 screen. I wouldn't go further back for my main position. 

I wish I could fit a 2.39:1 screen in there at the same height only wider, but my room is too narrow. 

Check out SeymourAV.com. They have great acoustically transparent screens and will also sell you the material only so you can put it into a DIY frame to save costs, which is what I did. My screen came to about $450 altogether and took a couple hours to build. 

They can also give you a second opinion on size based on your room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuttz4Sports (Aug 15, 2015)

I am looking at 16x9 screens. Considering this would be my first projector and screen, I am not looking for a DYI screen.

As for seating, I did some quick math on footprint for the chairs I am looking at purchasing and at what distance I should have the platform/riser placed.

The chair's footprints in an upright position is 39", then 57" when in TV recline (only front leg portion extended), and 69" when fully reclined. Seats are 42" tall. Sitting area is 23" back from front of chair

I was thinking the platform should be placed at 13" feet from the screen and be at least 8"inches tall, but 10-12" might be preferred. 

Placing the first row with the back of the chair against the base of the 13 foot platform would give me a sitting/viewing distance of about 11.75 feet from the screen. Moving the chair up about 1/2 foot, gives me a viewing distance of 11.25 Feet.

Factoring in about 12 inches of rear recline (for front row), and 18 inches of the front recline (for 2nd row), I am thinking I will need at least 30in clearance. Placing first row 1/2 foot from platform, I can then place 2nd row about 24 inches from the edge of platform/riser. (This would give enough clearance and make sure folks have enough space to walk in front of chair or have room for feet when sitting.) Setting the chair up like this will mean the second row's viewing distance will be 17ft from screen and the back of the chair will be 21 inches from back wall (giving it enough room for full recline and for someone to walk behind it when not reclined)

Does this math sound correct. Will these distances be OK, should I have them put the platform at a different distance, like 12 feet, which will allow for the viewing distances to be closer.

Am I thinking too much and making this more complex than I need to, or am I on the right path. I need to make sure I get this right, cause once house is constructed, there is no changing it.

Of course, there is always the option of not doing the platform and going with a sectional which would provide more flexibility on setting viewing distances and then having room in the rear of media room for a bar or high tables and stools.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I think you're right in the right ballpark. There are people who will tell you you need to move the seats up a half inch and make the platform 9/32" taller, I think once you're in the right ballpark those minimal measurements really won't mean anything. What if I'm a half inch taller than you? What if I tend to lean on my right armrest when I watch movies? You didn't measure for that? 

Obviously you need to decide if you want to use the theater seating or a sectional...that will be a big factor in your final layout.

My dream room, which I've begun to sketch in my head for when I have the budget to build it over my garage, has a large, u-shaped sectional for flexibility in the front seating, and a row of theater recliners as the second row, for that true theater feel, and a taller bar or drink rail as a third row/overflow seating for football and basketball 'big game' watching parties.

Anyway, you're on the right track. Your distances look just about right. I would say (and what I did) is plan for the front seating to be 1" or so from the front edge of your riser. That way if you find yourself wanting a little more room or wanting to be closer, you can move them out to that 6" mark you're considering and it's not a big deal. I ended up keeping my seating right there about an inch in front of the riser.

Also something to consider while you're at this stage of the game, put a couple outlets in the riser, perhaps even the USB charging outlets for charging phones, remotes, game controllers, etc. Steplighting is also a good idea.


----------

